

The Command Line for Your Datacenter - nqnielsen
http://mesosphere.io/2014/09/02/introducing-mesos-cli/

======
preillyme
I'm really excited about the lazy matching. It's great to see because Task IDs
are long and normally require cut/paste to get the exact matches. Now that
task parameters are partial matches there's no need to type that long thing
in.

------
nqnielsen
There is a bit more detail on examples and additional calls at
[https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-cli](https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-
cli)

~~~
preillyme
Thanks for providing a link to the GitHub repository. What's the status of the
docs in [https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-
cli/tree/master/docs](https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-
cli/tree/master/docs)

~~~
bharata_simon
Luckily, at least there is some debugging tasks on mesos documentation. ;-)

------
bloomfilter
love it, how you can just tail all the logs across cluster with a single
command!!!

~~~
preillyme
"mesos tail -f task stdout stderr" FTW

